

Is Bad Software Our Generation’s Biggest Stressor? - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/code-review/is-bad-software-our-generations-biggest-stressor/

======
portmanteaufu
Like most articles whose headlines end in a question mark, the answer here is
"No."

Frequent stressor? Sure. But I'd be willing to wager that people struggling
with employment and medical bills are more genuinely stressed than people
kvetching about their Facebook app.

~~~
Baustin
Good point. Maybe the title should be changed to "most frequent" stressor.
Either way, I think the main point of (and research behind) the article is
pretty valid. Would you agree?

------
mikefriesen
Code reviews can definitely help improve software quality, but there are
somethings you have to be mindful of.

* Talk about the design before writing code - if the design is bad very few code reviews will tell the person to throw away what they have done and start again

* Break down the code review into manageable chunks - doing a code review on hundreds of changed files is really hard to maintain focus.

